# Afgan Poppy crop down 40%



## Truthmatters (Jun 17, 2012)

Afghan poppy crops down 40% since '08 as key towns secured


----------



## Sherry (Jun 17, 2012)

You said poopy crop.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 17, 2012)

All thanks to our military


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 17, 2012)

lead by our CIC


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 17, 2012)

Lots less dead people and less herion addicts thanks to this president


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Lots less dead people and less herion addicts thanks to this president



would you have the numbers for that statement? interested in seeing them


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 17, 2012)

Wrong.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/12/w...-in-opium-production-in-afghanistan.html?_r=1


> KABUL, Afghanistan  Despite increased efforts to destroy fields of opium  poppies and wean Afghan farmers off the countrys biggest cash crop,  poppy cultivation in Afghanistan rose in 2011 and spread into areas once  declared poppy free, according to a United Nations survey released Tuesday.
> The United Nations drug control agency said  that insecurity and soaring opium prices in Afghanistan  the worlds  largest opium producer  were the driving factors in a 7 percent  increase in the amount of land sown with poppies. It was the second year  in a row of rising poppy cultivation.


The UN says Afghanistan is insecure! We've been there 10 f*ckin' years and it's *STILL INSECURE! *

Our Military is over there *PROTECTING* the poppy fields. Even that idiot Geraldo Rivera knows that and reported on it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj-b3pB6M7s"]U.S. Soldiers Grow Opium/Heroin Poppy in Afganistan - Fox News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 17, 2012)

October 11, 2011 is the date on your article.

Mine is more recent


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 17, 2012)

Usa today is another pravda

do we have any honest media anymore?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> You said poopy crop.


At least she didn't say Poopycock.  Now that is Comedy gold.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 17, 2012)

Someone is using chemical warfare and putting Pepto Bismol in the water?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> October 11, 2011 is the date on your article.
> 
> Mine is more recent


"Yours" is an ESTIMATION. It "estimates" a decline in poppy cultivation NEXT year due to bad weather THIS YEAR.

The decline HASN'T EVEN HAPPENED YET! 


> Poppy farmers were slammed with uncooperative weather this year, which  hurt yields, said Wes Harris, the agricultural adviser for the regional  command. It was the second time in the past three years that yields were  hurt by weather.


The yields were hurt by weather, NOT the Military who is busy guarding those same poppy fields!


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Lots less dead people and less herion addicts thanks to this president



Obama has killed more US troops than Bush in Afghanistan.

Obama

Although President Obama has only served 39 months in office, 69 percent of the U.S. military fatalities in the more than 10-year-old war in Afghanistan have occurred on his watch.​
Aren't our troops people to you?


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > October 11, 2011 is the date on your article.
> ...


But Obama commands the weather, just as he commanded the seas to stop rising.


----------



## del (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Si modo (Jun 17, 2012)

Poopy crop?

OMG....I can't breathe!


----------



## Ariux (Jun 18, 2012)

Down 40% from its peak in 2008, but still way from when the US first invaded... just another benefit of spending $billions and $billions every month in Afghanistan for no reason at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 18, 2012)

> Afgan Poopy crop down 40%



You should be happy, TM. The less poopy that is harvested means less poopy pants to use as a defense.


----------



## Jos (Jun 18, 2012)

Did she mean Poopy crap?
some people get paid to post Poopy crap


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2012)

Sherry said:


> You said poopy crop.



Oh poopy no poppies


----------



## Trajan (Jun 18, 2012)

I see so,  this is good news....but there is still that 60% out there..whats up with that? no lefties screaming like they did over the central amercian 'drugs' in the 80's?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > You said poopy crop.
> ...



She probably meant "poppycock" and just misspelled it...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 18, 2012)

hey someone fixed my shitty spelling.

thanks


----------



## hjmick (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, I missed "poopy crop?"

I need to quit my job...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> hey someone fixed my shitty spelling.
> 
> thanks



Damn, who's the party pooper??


----------



## Jos (Jun 19, 2012)

Did she just say Puppy cock?


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

Poppies down 40%? Is that supposed to be good or bad?


----------



## BrutalTruth (Aug 17, 2012)

If you didn't see it with your own eyes, it didn't happen. I know what can be seen right here in the good old USA all day long though. Addicts being "given" heroin by clinics so they don't get sick or die from withdraw. If you are dumb enough to believe that the government here in the USA would let poppies/heroin benefit the income of the Taliban or terrorist cells, but not have the mentality that they should make sure they get that same funding themselves instead to stay on top of the game, what kind of thinker would you consider yourself.....

I mean it's not like they allow alcohol to be legal and take a huge cut in taxes, or cigarettes doing the exact same thing. It's not like they are paid to get weed off the street, and then double charge you again when the mysteriously can't do that job either and you get caught with it.

The american government will always have their hands in every toxic drug that hits the streets. The only question is how they can make the most money from it when it happens, and how to get the public to shut up about it. With the drugs that cause the most problems physically, they site behind the scenes, and collect. With the drugs that people support more, they tax and allow. That way they look like a crowd pleaser while always making that money.

They wanted to invade entire nations over the "possibility" of "chemical warfare". Drugs are chemicals in many cases, as is the cancerous threat in tobacco, and yet....there is no war declared on it?

The fact is "chemical warfare" disguised in the form of drugs kills enough people yearly to equate comparably to a year of war like casualties.

They don't take care of the issue, because they instigate it, and have a hand in it.

What would make more sense.... spend absolute billions of dollars to send people over seas because someone "might" be thinking about chemical warfare, or take the money given by the tax payers, and actually do the job that you are being paid to do right here?

It won't stop, because they simply don't want it to.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 17, 2012)

oh wow, so let me see if I get this; the other 60% is...what?

Its hands off, thats what. By silent decree. 

I have seen several debates here on the cia and SOA advisers etc. assisting or turning their heads ( which they did as in turn their heads) while cocaine was grown and moved thru central & south america(s) and  Reagan was excoriated for 'allowing it', yet here we are 


has it occurred to anyone ( other than the poster above me)  that we have made deals that allows friendly tribes to continue to grow and ship/transship poppy in/out of Afghanistan?

same Geo-poltical BS, different decade. But now its time to laud it......


----------



## Politico (Aug 17, 2012)

Aww they can't make as many drugs. Sniff...


----------



## ima (Aug 21, 2012)

Politico said:


> Aww they can't make as many drugs. Sniff...



Not to worry, they have about a 10 year supply stashed and ready to go.


----------



## waltky (Oct 31, 2012)

One-fourth of the opium grown is grown in Myanmar...

*UN report: Opium cultivation rising in Burma*
_31 October 2012 - Burma accounts for 25% of opium grown in the world_


> Opium growing has increased in Burma for a sixth year running despite eradication efforts, a UN report says.  The UN Office on Drugs and Crime said land used for opium had risen by 17% this year, from nearly 40,000 hectares (100,000 acres) to 51,000 hectares.  Burma is the second largest opium grower in the world after Afghanistan.  Almost all of the opium it produces is grown in Shan and Kachin states, which have seen longstanding conflict between the military and ethnic rebel groups.
> 
> 'Toxic combination'
> 
> ...


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 2, 2012)

Truthmatters,  _et al,_

This is a statistical slight of hand.



Truthmatters said:


> Afghan poppy crops down 40% since '08 as key towns secured


*(COMMENT)*

This information is spread-out over a 5 year period.  It is an effort to show success in the War on Drugs effort.

It tends to make people think that a reduction is actually working in our best interest; which it may not be.



			
				AAN 14 MAY 12 said:
			
		

> Afghanistans area of poppy cultivation has increased by 7 per cent compared to the last year and more provinces cultivate poppy than then. This is the gist of annual opium survey for the country for 2012. There are no predictions about how many (thousands of) tons this will be. And the publishers  the UN and the government in Kabul  have changed their take on the drivers of poppy cultivation, away from poverty only. Doris Buddenberg(*) looks at why this is the case, at the data in general and interprets the surveys interpretations.
> SOURCE:  The Afghanistan Analysts Network (AAN) / Afghanistans Fluctuating Poppy Production: More Than a Poverty Problem
> Reference:  Losing the war on poppies - Salon.com





			
				Foreign Policy said:
			
		

> On Tuesday the U.N. Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) released its annual report on the worldwide prevalence of drugs -- according to usage, production, and transportation (ET, Reuters). The report predicted that 2012 would see a large blight in poppy crops in Afghanistan, causing worldwide opium and heroin prices to increase. Nearly half of Afghanistan's poppy crops were lost to plant disease in 2010, but output returned to normal levels in 2011 after yields increased 61 percent. But as UNODC Executive Director Yuri Fedotov noted: "We may anticipate that this year there will be another plant disease -- maybe not to the same scale as 2010 -- but (it) still may affect, especially in the southern part of Afghanistan, poppy cultivation." Despite the anticipated decline, the report also highlighted that between $27 and $30 billion worth of drugs annually are smuggled out of Afghanistan through Pakistan, while $1.5 billion stays in Pakistan.
> SOURCE:  U.N. predicts decrease in Afghanistan's poppy production by Tom Kutsch | The AfPak Channel



One has to be careful when they are evaluating this type of information.  The decline in 2010 was due to a crop disease and much less from the impact of the opium eradication effort.  The fields affected by the disease are not yet healthy and this is leading to an expansion of the fields (increase in area cultivation).  More provinces are involved in poppy planting and harvesting opiates.  It should be noted that there are no wealthy provinces which are not growing poppies and there are no poor provinces which are growing poppies.  This has not gone unnoticed by Afghan Farmers.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## waltky (Nov 4, 2012)

Roccor wrote: _The decline in 2010 was due to a crop disease..._

Mebbe dat crop disease...

... was caused by paraquat.


----------



## ima (Nov 4, 2012)

We should send them Nancy Reagan, she can simply tell them to say no to drugs. It worked in the US, didn't it?


----------



## waltky (Jun 10, 2014)

Afghans are growing more opium poppies than ever before...

*Surging Afghan poppy crop threatening reconstruction*
_June 10, 2014 ~ Afghans are growing more opium poppies than ever before, and it's threatening to wipe out gains made to help the impoverished country improve health, education and governance, the U.S. watchdog for spending in Afghanistan said Tuesday._


> John Sopko, the special inspector general for Afghan reconstruction, told a House subcommittee that the narcotics trade is tainting the financial sector, stoking corruption, helping Taliban insurgents and criminal networks. He said there already are signs that elements within the Afghan security forces are making arrangements with rural populations to permit opium poppy growing as a way to build local patronage networks.  "The expanding cultivation and trafficking of drugs is one of the most significant factors putting the entire U.S. and international donor investment in the reconstruction of Afghanistan at risk," he said in prepared remarks.  "Meanwhile, the United States and other donor nations assisting Afghanistan have, by and large, made counter-narcotics programming a lower strategic priority at the same time that the 2014 drawdown of U.S. and coalition forces increases the security risks in the country."
> 
> The U.N. Office of Drugs and Crime said Afghanistan produced almost $3 billion in opium plus its heroin and morphine derivatives last year  up more than the $2 billion produced the year before.  From 2002 through March of this year, the U.S. had provided more than $7 billion for counter-narcotics efforts and agriculture stabilization programs, an important component of the U.S. strategy to curb opium poppy production.  That's jeopardizing U.S. reconstruction programs at a time when the U.S. military is withdrawing troops, which is making it more difficult for aid workers to visit rebuilding sites and oversee programs.  "On my trips to Afghanistan in 2013 and earlier this year, no one at the (U.S.) Embassy could convincingly explain to me how the U.S. government counter-narcotics efforts are making a meaningful impact on the narcotics trade or how they will have a significant impact after" the U.S.-led combat mission ends in December," Sopko said.
> 
> ...


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 11, 2014)

Need to find ways to start growing them thangs in the US of A, and bring them jobs _home_.

The Rocky Mountains have the perfect climate to grow them in the spring to late summer.


----------



## sameech (Jun 13, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Afghan poppy crops down 40% since '08 as key towns secured



I blame global warming.


----------



## waltky (Dec 14, 2017)

U.S. campaign destroys $80m of Taliban drug money...




*U.S. campaign destroys $80m of Taliban drug money in Afghanistan*
_Dec. 12, 2017 -  -- American military officials said a U.S.-led coalition in Afghanistan destroyed $80 million in narcotics money as part of a campaign to target Taliban revenue streams._


> Air Force Brig. Gen. Lance Bunch, chief of the Resolute Support Mission's future operations division, said the campaign has eliminated 25 illegal drug-processing laboratories in Helmand province, denying $16 million of the $80 million in destroyed funds that was set to be "direct revenue" to the drug lords' Taliban partners.  Bunch said President Donald Trump's new South Asia strategy, which granted the U.S.-led coalition new permissions to target the Taliban's command-and-control nodes, illicit revenue-generating ventures, and logistical networks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

